# Foods to help firm dogs stool?



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

My coming 7 yr old dane is really got some messed up bowels and tummy right now for some reason. We recently had blood work done and nothing pertinent showed up, yet she has the soft almost everyday. She is drinking good though.

She eats Nutro and has always done well on it, but we went on vacation and she's not been right since.

I am going to switch her diet to more bland and homemade so I can start adding pumpkin and other things to help her out.

Any suggestions. She has eaten raw foods before, but we just didn't go all raw..she really liked her kibble. 

TIA!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

we have been adding canned pumpkin to dogs that have loose stool 2 tablespoons per meal.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, pumpkin, and you might try some plain yogurt, too.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Was the blood work done because she had loose stools, or just routine blood work? If she wasn't having loose stools at that point, call your vet. They might suggest an over the counter med or possibly prescribe something.

Canned pumpkin is good, but she might need a bit more help than that.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

We just had a dog refuse to eat Nutro after eating it for about 2 yrs. I wouldn't rule out a problem with the food itself.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

When was the last time the dog has been wormed? Even with a fecal, it may not show worms in an infested dog. Personally I would worm first to be on the safe side with a dog that suddenly got loose stools that did not go away in a few days. Panacur (Fenbendazole) takes care of giardia and all worms (hooks, rounds, whips) except for common tapes (but will get taenia sp.). Give for 3 days in a row. May need to follow up with a second corse 10 days later.
Pumpkin is wonderful for firming up stools, but I feel if you have to feed pumpkin to keep stools firm, there is an issue. That said, when a dog or puppy has loose stools for a period of time, I feel the intestines gets irritated and that alone can cause problems. It needs time to heal. So if worming has been done, test results are normal and there is a still an issue, I would give Endosorb for a week and then see if the problem is solved. This worked on my puppies that got either coccidia or giardia (never was sure which, but treated for them both) and still was having loose stools off and on. After 3 days on endosorb, we slowly lowered the dose and by 7 days they were off it and were fine from that point on.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Like Daphne said...Nutro used to be a fabulous food but they've changed formulas a couple of times over the last couple of years. It's very possible that there is an issue with the food. 

I'd also get her some probiotics. Dzymes by Solid Gold are available in your are I'm pretty sure. It's also likely that when all of the trauma happened she got her gut balances off a bit and that can be difficult to rectify without the help of probiotics. Yogurt would be ok but it has a tremendous amount of sugar in it. Don't you make Kefir? That would be perfect! 

Throw her a couple of pieces of liver too... And follow with plain pumpkin. NOT pumpkin pie filling. 

***BTW, I'm still looking for Revere Wear for you. I used to see it all of the time but can't find the first piece now. Go figure!


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

The bloodwork was done after I returned from vacation because she became so sick. She literally gave herself an ulcer and stopped eating for almost 5 full days. No joke. She dropped 35 lbs. She hasn't been right since and we feel horrible about it. She is more anxious, more up my butt than usual and her gut just hasn't been right since either. She only firmed up for a week or so and then it was back to the runs.

They do have meds but I don't think that really helps the actual problem and I feel it will aggravate her stomach and gut even more. She is drinking very well so I don't worry about dehydration.

Cricket, I've got my mom looking for Revere ware too! LOL. 

I'm going to be changing her diet...more raw meat, some brown rice perhaps and veggies. I'm going to be adding pumpkin and I'll be looking for those enzymes. I really need something to help her out. Hubby feels so bad for her and as much as she's 'my' dog and he didn't want an older dane, he sure is attached to her. 

As much as I would love to switch my dogs food, it's what I can find in my area right now that's better than other foods and with hubby going to school and in training at work ( = serious drop in pay), it's what I can comfortably afford for now. 

I'll try these things and see if I can get her back on track. Thanks Ya'll!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

A mix of cooked white rice and turkey burger is soothing and reasonably nutritious. Do that till his insides settle down, then slowly reintroduce kibble by adding a measured amount and increasing every day or two. Back off if he has further episodes. Our old lab developed a soy allergy, with vomiting, diarrhea and BAD farting. We experimented a little , and used Prop Plan after that, with little in the way of people-food. He did get boiled egg and goats' milk at times since we had lots then. I did understand your thinking about the Nutro, but add't problems, meds, visits to vet, etc., will add up to way more than finding and paying for a different, compatible food. Sue


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are feeding raw, don't feed him raw meat, but raw meaty bones. The bones will firm up the stool.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

You could also try a different Nutro formula, like lamb and rice, and see how she does on that. Our problem was with the large breed formula.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Longshadow, she does really bad on Lamb...best on beef.

I just think her tummy is upset and we're going to go a more natural route right now. As a matter of fact, I have to run and repackage the 40 lbs of chicken quarters I got today...then make rice, chop turkey, chop livers, blend some veggies and crush the garlic...amongst a bunch of other things to do to ready for tomorrow. 

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to try this out and see if it starts helping.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

I gave my dog tagamet, per a vet, because Melee had loose stool and ate grass all of the time. Might try that for a brief time.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

She was oh so happy with breakfast this morning...so far so good, but we'll see as the day progresses...

I also just ordered some Nupro with Joint Supplement. I am very excited about adding that. There are some friends that use it and love it...so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I had a dog that had loose stool for a month.lost alot of weight I tried everything and the vet found out it was whip worms.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Nope, she doesn't have worms...she was fecal and blood tested last fall to rule out any simple things...we truely feel it's a digestive issue at this point related to ulcerations of her stomach or intestinal wall. We will see how she will go with this new diet. I think it will help tremendously.


----------

